# Lake Orion ~ June 2008



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

aww.......what a fun day. We will surely try to meetup with you at another gathering this summer!!

I love the pics. Sawyer is getting sooo big!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We can't wait to see your girls again Fran. I'm gonna see about a Lansing Park meetup for next month. I'm hoping we can get there before they cut it in half... here's hoping!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That looks so fun!!!! Wish we could have been there!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> That looks so fun!!!! Wish we could have been there!


I was thinking the same thing !!! Looks like so much fun.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Too much fun! Great pics!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Gorgeous gaggle of Goldens! I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that looks like it was a blast! what a great place for them to meet up and play!

which dogs are which in the photo of all of them?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*More Pics of Lake Orion 2008*

Sadie just loved Sawyer

Comet like all the girls 

I had such a great time and so did my pups. It was really nice meeting everyone, thank you for letting us meet all of you and your furbabies.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Some of my pics are not the greatest because I had water on my lens

I have some pics with our golden retriever members and was wondering if any one would mind if I posted the pics

I already posted a couple, hope that is okay, but I will wait to hear back before I post more.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Happy goldens*

Goldens that just love to swim


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*more pics*

First one is Sadie and Sawyer running on the dock


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great ipictures everyone. I've got a lot of pics I'll get the best ones uploaded tomorrow. I'm too tired tonight. And the sunburn is a little painful.

We went to the bridal shower this afternoon after the dog park and had to go thru tornado warnings and a pretty nasty storm. Finally got home and we had no power. I was hoping that everyone made it home before it got nasty.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Me and my daughter are very burned too, I am so mad at myself that I didnt go to the van and get my sun screen. I am always so good about remember to put lotion on, and not so good today.

Sadie and Comet are very tired they slept all the way home, and when we got home they found the energy to jump in the pool though While I layed in the shade on on a sheet.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Great photos breec3!!! We just now got our hydro back on. So now hubby will be up all night cleaning fish filters... doh! But very thankfully we did get home about maybe an hour before the storm hit.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh yes... and the sunburn is quite noticeable here too. For some odd reason my hubby got it worse than I did today... now that's a first.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like such a great place to bring dogs. Thanks for sharing all those fun pictures.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know how to put captions inbetween pics so of course I didnt.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

breec3 said:


> I dont know how to put captions inbetween pics so of course I didnt.


awww no problem!!! I still have images of Sadie running thru my minds eye... she sure was having a ball :bowl:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time, love all the Golden's, it's so much fun to see them having fun...LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Since I'm on a posting spree (hehe) I'll just add that both Geddy & Sawyer are fur-puddles tonight. On the way home they both slept... and once we put the car in park at home Sawyer had to be coaxed (big time) to get to his feet LOL!!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Great pictures everyone!!  Lizzie really had such a good time and I'm glad I got to meet everyone. I just got my pictures developed and put on a CD so hopefully sometime tomorrow I can put them on here. I can't wait until the next meet up.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lizziebellie2007 said:


> I can't wait until the next meet up.


You or me either 

I'm soo glad that Lizzie enjoyed the day!!! It looked like she really started getting comfortable with everyone and even the swimming too!!! I'm really glad you guys came b/c she's an extremely sweet little girl!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> which dogs are which in the photo of all of them?


Here ya go!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. I love the deck for them to walk in an out of the water. I bet all the pups slept very well on the way home and the rest of the evening.


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> You or me either
> 
> I'm soo glad that Lizzie enjoyed the day!!! It looked like she really started getting comfortable with everyone and even the swimming too!!! I'm really glad you guys came b/c she's an extremely sweet little girl!!!!


 
Aww thanks!  We took her to another part of the lake later and we swam with her and she wouldn't stop. She swam like 5 miles, haha. She wouldn't quit chasing after us. You all really helped make Lizzie feel comfortable and I'm glad we met up with everyone. I'm trying to get the pictures up now, so they'll be here soon.


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

I tried to put the pictures up, but for some reason they're not working...:doh::doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lizziebellie2007 said:


> Aww thanks!  We took her to another part of the lake later and we swam with her and she wouldn't stop. She swam like 5 miles, haha. She wouldn't quit chasing after us. You all really helped make Lizzie feel comfortable and I'm glad we met up with everyone. I'm trying to get the pictures up now, so they'll be here soon.


hahahah... you actually got to swim with your girlie after all huh? I bet that was fun!! Just wait until Muskegon... you can swim there with your pup all you want... however, the lake water is a bit brisk!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> hahahah... you actually got to swim with your girlie after all huh? I bet that was fun!! Just wait until Muskegon... you can swim there with your pup all you want... however, the lake water is a bit brisk!!


 
Lizzie just likes swimming with people more I guess I'm sure if there's people and dogs swimming she'll feel a lot more comfortable.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so jealous! Beautiful, beautiful doggies


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

great pictures, you all had so much fun, we are in for the next meetup.


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Well after much help :dohTHANKS!) I finally think I can get the pictures up!! Some of them aren't too good, but next time I'll bring the digital camera. 

Lizzie on the way there 










Sawyer and Lizzie 



















The puppies loved to swim!!  That lab looks kind of funny in all that golden color..hehe. 



















Comet and Sadie



















Lizzie Bellie (I can't believe I actually got her to sit long enough to take a picture...)










A picture of Lizzie actually swimming 










I don't know what she's looking at...lol










It looks like Lizzies actually attempting to say hello to Comet and Sadie 










ALL OF THEM 










Lizzie (who looks like she has a HUGE smile on her face ) and Tinkerbelle 










Lizzie on the way home...sleepy puppy...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww I love the pics!!!! That one where Lizzie is saying Hi... I think that's actually Geddy & Sawyer... I recognize those leashes 

But where are the pics of the two of you swimming together??? =)


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww I love the pics!!!! That one where Lizzie is saying Hi... I think that's actually Geddy & Sawyer... I recognize those leashes
> 
> But where are the pics of the two of you swimming together??? =)


 
Sorry about the mix up... I actually didn't take any, I left the camera in the car so it didn't get wet and I forgot to get it after I got out...:doh: I'm bummed, I wanted some. I guess now I have an excuse to go to Muskegon!! hehe...:


----------

